# honingbijtje



## mia0815

I found a list of words in a picture book called_ Mevrouw Justien _ by Isabelle Desegher that seem to be endearments in Dutch, but my dutch is not good enough to be sure.

Here they are: Honingbijtje, knuffel truffel, gekke theemuts, troetelkoe, appelwang, lieve glimwaorm.

The woman in the story lost her husband not so long ago and misses him very much.
She walks into a tiny shop and starts to recall something under the influence of the books there. 
I wondered if those words are what they used to call each other, but I'm not sure.

Please respond in English. Thank you.


----------



## jedna

Yes, but I think most of these names are given to women.
Honingbijtje = (little) honeybee
Knuffel = soft/cudly one
Truffel = truffle (think she means the chocolate here, but it could also be meant as the mushroom, which is a delicacy for the ones who  like them)
Gekke theemuts = mad tea-cosy (mad not meant in the ugly way here)
Troetelkoe = cuddle/fondle-cow
Appelwang = ruddy/rosy cheek
Lieve glimworm = sweet(heart) firefly


----------



## mia0815

Thanks so much for your help, jenda. It's really hard for me to imagine someone calling a woman 'cow' (Troetelkoe = cuddle/fondle-cow) as an endearment.


----------



## jedna

mia0815 said:


> Thanks so much for your help, jenda. It's really hard for me to imagine someone calling a woman 'cow' (Troetelkoe = cuddle/fondle-cow) as an endearment.



Yes, I was astonished too! If only he had said little cuddle-cow (troetelkoe*tje*)
Maybe he was referring to her (big?) breasts...


----------



## mia0815

(blushed) Oh, oh!


----------



## ThomasK

There must be more like this, but I cannot find any now...


----------

